# Need to clean a laptop before returning it



## Joseph2

Hi, purchased a laptop and have decided after a week that it is not what I wanted. The store is allowing me to return it in the condition I bought it, but I have used it for a week for email and internet browsing and would like to remove all traces of what I've done. I also logged on to a terminal server using a remmote desktop connection and don't know if any of the login information is saved on the computer. It is a windows 7 machine and I'd appreciate if someone could tell me how I can clean it without removing any of the preloaded software that it came with. I just want to remove the references to my emails and internet browsing and the login info for the remote desktop connection.

Thanks


----------



## Adderad

Do a complete system restore, i think it will ask you to press some button while restarting if you want to do that.
The system restore is for removing everything, you don't want to have your history on it.
Buy some laptop wipes, and compressed air made for laptops to clean the keyboard.
Good luck!


----------



## Joseph2

Thanks. Will a system restore remove every trace of what I've done or will someone be able to get the info back if they wanted to?


----------



## Adderad

I am not sure.
But i think you can recover it somehow, but i don't think you've got stuff so private that you really need no one to see it, and i don't think anybody would want to spend so much work getting the old stuff back either, if you don't got evil plans in destorying the world you should be fine, if you have those, nuke the HD !


----------



## Joseph2

I was hoping that someone could help me to clean off the hard drive so that whatever I have done can't be recovered. Does anyone have a solution?


----------



## Adderad

Take a look at this.



EDIT: I have never heard of the software i linked, if you have the install cd, you should nuke your HD then install your OS again, i have heard of people who used this program when the police confiscated their PC's.


----------



## Blackmirror

Try this 
atf cleaner

http://www.atribune.org/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=25&Itemid=25


----------



## Joseph2

I don't have the software that was preinstalled on the laptop. I don't want to go through the trouble of nuking the hard drive and reinstalling software. I would rather have a recommendation that someone is familiar with. I'm just looking to remove my personal information so that I can return the computer and not have to worry about some stranger looking at my files. Is there someone tell me what software I can use to get rid of the personal info so that it wont be recoverable?


----------



## Joseph2

Thanks Blackmirror. This doesn't say that its for windows 7 though. Do you know if it will work with windows 7?


----------



## Blackmirror

i believe so


----------



## Adderad

Look , if you just want to get rid of it, go with a ordinary system restore.
I don't think a normal person would go through trouble just for looking at a few of your private pictures, lol.


----------



## Joseph2

If I just wanted to give it back with the capability of someone having access to my email, I would not have posted my question here. 

Does anyone know of a solution for windows 7?


----------



## Adderad

A good old trick is removing your stuff, then fill the HD with some crap.
Delete the crap, and only the crap will be recoverable.


----------



## Joseph2

I don't know what that means.


----------



## NeonFx

Joseph2, you should contact them again and ask them what they mean by "in the same condition you bought it in."

They typically only mean that they want it back in the same physical condition which means you can nuke the HDD and reinstall Windows without all the bloatware and they'll take it back.


They'll probably reimage it themselves anyway after you give it back. But if you reinstall Windows they can at least test if it's working.


----------



## Cookiegal

Adderad,

If you don't have anything constructive to say and/or are not sure of what you're suggesting then please refrain from posting at all. People are looking for assistance, not guesswork and suppositions.

I've also removed the links. Do NOT post links to questionable sites.


----------



## Adderad

dban.org is secure, not questionable.
Also, it seemed that he wanted to make the files really unrecoverable, so i suggested him to remove the files he wanted, fill the harddrive with other files, then deleting them, recovering in that condition will only bring back the stuff he filled the HD with.


----------



## Cookiegal

And how is he supposed to know he's installed enough crap, to use your term, in the right places to override all of his private documents, etc.? What about saved passwords?


----------



## Adderad

Never thought of that, i never use password saving, and i do not save any history on my browser either.
I can't go deep in this, i am young and not very experienced.
Pardon me, you are superior xD.


----------



## Cookiegal

Adderad said:


> Never thought of that, i never use password saving, and i do not save any history on my browser either.
> I can't go deep in this, i am young and not very experienced.
> Pardon me, you are superior xD.


That's why you shouldn't post regarding things you don't know about. You're welcome to assist in areas that you are familiar with. Keep in mind people have different setups than you. And in the futre, leave the sarcasm at the door.

Now let's allow this thread to get back on topic.


----------



## perfume

Dear Joseph2,
I use an eraser program called "East-Tec Eraser 2009, which i obtained for free! That website is not for you! Try this website (* i check every website i post here with WOT and LinkExtend) : *http://www.askvg.com/free-download-east-tec-eraser-2009-worth-49-95/. HEY, IF YOU ARE LUCKY, YOU GET TO SAVE 50 CRISPIES!

Now , i am gonna walk you thru the steps to completely erase the HardDisk( the US navy recommends it). Kindly view the snapshots below. Please click on each snap and it will open in a different web page and as enlarged!


----------



## perfume

Only Five snaps are allowed per post! You have two more coming for you! There is no big secret in taking snaps. Though each person has his/her fav., i have found "Greenshot" to be so easy, that if i can make it work, a well trained Orangutang can do it! Best wishes!


----------



## LauraMJ

You should be able to set it back to factory defaults. This will wipe out all of your information and put the computer back to how it was when you purchased it. As it boots, read the info there. It should tell you which key to strike to get that process started.


----------



## Adderad

LauraMJ: That won't do it, because the stuff he had before restore will be recoverable.


----------



## LauraMJ

Hmmm.....I'm not talking about a system restore. From what I understand, when you do a factory reset, everything is gone, it's basically reformatted and restored to "factory new" condition.


----------



## Adderad

LauraMJ: Nope.


----------



## Blackmirror

Yes a factory default takes it back to when you received it
i did this last year took me back to 2002 lol

everything gone


----------



## Adderad

Yes, it does.
But it is still recoverable.


----------



## antimoth

There are two ways I see to do this.

1) Erase the C: drive with a utility program from a boot CD. Then do a factory restore from the boot prompt. This is the hardest for a novice.

2) Do a factory restore from windows per the laptop instructions. Then clear the free space using CCleaner using only its "wipe free space" option. This writes a simple pattern over the data. I have tried it, and it only takes an hour or two to wipe about 90GB. This isn't Mil-spec erasing, but will stop most anyone except the CSI types.

A better program for securely shredding deleted files is Eraser from sourceforge, but it is more complicated to set up and use, and is a lot slower. Not for a novice.

--------------------------------------------------------------

Edited: I did a factory restore on my laptop last month and recall there was a whole new user routine where I had to re-enter a new user name and other personal info to get restarted gain. If this is true for the OP's machine, then he might have to do a second factory restore after running ccleaner.


----------



## Jack Hackett

Here's what I'd do (and have done in the past)
Boot in to Safe Mode, log in using the built in system administrator account, Go to Control Panel / User Accounts, delete the personal user accounts, delete their data/files when given the option during deletion of user account.
Reboot
It should now login using the built in System Admin account in Windows normal mode.
Download and install *Eraser* in readinesss for use.
Got to *C:\Documents and Settings* and delete any left over user account folders {that are sometimes left over}
Now Right click on your C drive and select *Erase Unused Space*. Click on _'Options_' button and highlight option *4 - Pseudorandom data*, click on the *EDIT* button, change the number of passes to *3*. OK
Ensure all 3 overwrite options are ticked on main window.
Click OK to begin secure wipe of free disk space

Once done, shut down, job done









However you would be just as well to run the manufacturer's Factory Recovery procedure, this will wipe the drive clean and reload the factory image and return it to its 'out of box state'.
How the procedure is done varies from manufacturer to manufacturer.. what make model laptop is it???


----------



## perfume

Dear Joseph2,
I am posting an article which describes what it ACTUALLY MEANS BY RESTORING TO FACTORY SETTINGS". Different folks have different understanding of it! This article, hopefully will clear the prob. you have. http://www.online-tech-tips.com/computer-tips/restore-to-factory-settings-windows-xp-vista/
Kindly give your feedback.:up:


----------

